# My first order just placed!



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

APC, Megs interior brush, endurance gloss gel, bottles and sprayers etc!

Lets see how fast it comes, would be amazing if it was here tomorrow but doubt the royal mail could manage that


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Spammy said:


> APC, Megs interior brush, endurance gloss gel, bottles and sprayers etc!
> 
> Lets see how fast it comes, would be amazing if it was here tomorrow but doubt the royal mail could manage that


Got the order - cheers 

Only thing was it that you ordered the Wheel Brightener bottle which is out of stock per the site, which has put a manual hold on the order.... We are still catching up from the weekend too! So a big thanks to everyone who placed an order..

Do you want us to ship it without it? We did make the bottles unavailable on Friday so can only assume you have ordered from a cached page which is a little odd 

If thats ok I will get the warehouse boys onto picking it for you.

:thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

To send without would be lovely. Dont think it'll make it here for tomorrow though will it? Planned on doing my interior with the APC


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Unfortunatley not for tomorrrow. But it will make it for Thursday!!


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool cool! Cheers  

The bottle was in my basket from last week so perhaps that was the reason I managed to still 'buy' it?


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Order recieved, many thanks! A coupe of q's! Which sprayer head is the chemical one? And will the WB bottle be sent out seperately? If so do you need more P&P money?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope no more money needed  We send any part deliveries out at our cost...

The grey one is the chemical one...

Cheers


----------

